# Any Questions for Joey Chestnut...



## Greg Rempe (Jul 27, 2009)

If you have anything you would like me to ask Joey on the show tomorrow night please post it below...of course I will not ask anything stupid...so that eliminates most of you from posting anything...


----------



## swampsauce (Jul 27, 2009)

how long after a comp does he eat again


----------



## DJ (Jul 27, 2009)

hmmmmm, does he eat hot dogs year round jus to keep in shape for competitions?
Is Nathans his favorite?
How do ya know when yur ready to compete? figure most people have between 2 and 4 at a sitting, how do ya go from that to the big numbers?
dj


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 27, 2009)

Ask him about the different techniques.  I notice that he kind of pulls his neck back and shakes it, kind of like a turkey when he's devouring hotdogs.

Ask him what his least favorite category is and would he ever consider going into training to take the cow brain championship away from Kobayashi!


----------



## BigGQ (Jul 28, 2009)

Ask him about his experience the next day after a comp.    :twisted:   

Okay...seriously, I have three questions:

How does he get past the gagging reflex?

What does he do to increase his stomach capacity?

What are the ingredients in the homemade brew he is drinking during the contest?


----------



## Dan - 3EyzBBQ (Jul 28, 2009)

Who is the next threat to him? Will Kobayashi be back (top form) or is he looking out for somebody else on the circuit?

What's his target for hot dogs next year?


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 28, 2009)

Ask him also about what has changed that enable him to break the record.  They took two minutes off the time of this years contest shortenting it from 12 minutes to 10 and both he and Kobayashi broke their own records this year.  So what's up.  Are they juicing the dogs or something?


----------

